# Avid Hunter



## Gonzaga'11 (Feb 19, 2013)

As the title suggests, I'm an avid hunter but new to hunting with slingshots. I've had a few cheap slingshots in the past, but never anything good or anything worth hunting with. I'm going to either make or buy a nice one from one of the sponsors here. I've taken a wide range of game with rifles, shotguns, compound bows and air rifles, so I'm looking forward to expanding into slingshots.

I'll be almost exclusively hunting for squirrels, but maybe some rabbits and doves. I tend to be consumed with accuracy, so I've been searching around but find that it seems most good shooters don't use any sort of aiming aid, preferring to shoot instinctively. Is this the case? Or am I missing something?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the best shooters use a combination of both. I certainly don't consider myself one of the best but I aim looking down the bands and using the left hand fork as a point of reference and shoot instinctively at moving and close targets.

Oh and welcome, especially from a neighbor right up 95. LOL


----------



## Gonzaga'11 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! Good tips. I'm looking at shooting .44 caliper lead balls when hunting and 1/2 inch steel shot for target shooting. What size bands should I be looking for? (I assume flat bands are better?)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. There is sighting involved. With the sling held sideways so the forks are one on top of the other.( gangster or side shooting) The top fork and the bands are line up with the target like shooting a rifle. The target is sitting on the top fork. There is also an element of instinct combined. It all falls into place with plenty of FUN practice. Read on past posts and watch Bill Hays videos in the Pocket Predator forum and web site. It's a good way to learn to shoot and see there are no limits on accuracy. Good Luck and let us know how you progress. plenty of help and advise here.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can think of your slingshot as similar to a rifle with iron sights. Most folks who aim hold the slingshot "sideways", with the fork tips lined up on a line perpendicular to the ground. A clear point of reference on your topmost fork tip cn be used as your front sight. Depending on the construction of the slingshot, that point may be where the bands cross the fork tip, or perhaps some point on the edge of the fork tip; some even file a small groove in the fork tip. Think of your pouch holding hand as your rear sight. By sighting along the bands, you should be able to be in line with your target, having only to worry about elevation. You can adjust elevation by raising or lowering your pouch hand ... some use reference points on the face, e.g., ear lobe, middle of the ear, top of the ear. And you can make slight windage adjustments by slight rotation of the fork ... if you are consistently shooting to the right when the bands are aligned with each other, rotate the fork a bit to the right so that the sight point on your fork tip lines up with the point of impact; similarly if you are consistently shooting to the left.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I do not shoot with my fork completely sideways it is more of a 45 degree angle, I still look down the bands and use the fork tip as a reference. 44 lead is OK for feather but I prefer 50 for fur, especially squirrels they are some tough boogers and take a lot to kill, I also shoot flats I did shoot chinese tubes for a good while and took game with them but the flats just give you much more power with the same draw weight. I would also highly recommend building yourself a catch box and shooting the same ammo for practice as you do for hunting.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i am not going to claim to be one of the best because i am not, but i am a reosonable shot and i shoot instinctive and i have tried aiming and it does not work for me. i think that you basically have to get a frame that fits your hands well and then find a band set that is powerful enough but you are still acuurare with. the main thing to do before hunting is to be a good shot otherwise it is not fair on your game.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see you on the forum Gonzaga! Hunting with a Flip can be a lot of fun! -- Tex


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

One beauty of slingshots is that you can 'tweak' them for greater accuracy without spending a fortune.

For example altering the band or tube length can make a big difference.

Hunting with slingshots is generally done at closer ranges than say modern air rifles.

Because the the ammo is a lot bigger so is the trajectory as the range increases making good shot placement harder.

Personally I shoot at around 7 yds max with a slingshot but with a scoped spring air rifle 25 yds max.

This may sound close but it all depends how confident you are of clean kills.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

It is good to be overly concerned with accuracy when hunting with a slingshot, as the killing is done with blunt force trauma, and you know how tough squirrels can be. With that said, head shots are mandatory and that is not a large target. However, with a little practice, it is not difficult to get to that level of consistent accuracy. Just pay attention to your body mechanics, regardless of whether you aim or not. Consistency is key.

Be prepared to give up hunting squirrels with anything but a slingshot from henceforth. Once you connect with a tree rat, shooting them with anything else will seem just too easy.

Welcome to the addiction!


----------

